# What ever happened to the Carrera Subway 8?



## cloggsy (25 Jul 2011)

I was looking for a winter commuter and the Subway 8 seemed to tick all the boxes, it appears Halford no longer do them...

I believe this bike had the Shimano Nexus 8 hub gears?

Is there anything similar out there?


----------



## cyberknight (26 Jul 2011)

Maybe they have sold out till the new stock comes in?

I know they are clearing last years stuff atm.


----------



## cloggsy (26 Jul 2011)

cyberknight said:


> Maybe they have sold out till the new stock comes in?
> 
> I know they are clearing last years stuff atm.



I don't think they're doing a 2011/2012 version


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2011)

This could be a good alternative.
http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=9227


----------



## cloggsy (26 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> This could be a good alternative.
> http://www.discountc...roducts_id=9227



Nice!


----------



## Jezston (27 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> This could be a good alternative.
> http://www.discountc...roducts_id=9227



"Normal price - £700"

They're 'avin a laugh!


----------



## rowan 46 (27 Jul 2011)

Its £685 at amazon


----------



## cloggsy (27 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> "Normal price - £700"
> 
> They're 'avin a laugh!



It does seem a bit excessive...

Doesn't look a bad bike though!


----------



## Sheepy1209 (27 Jul 2011)

Halfords seemed to sell out when they did a 20%-off weekend a few weeks ago - I got mine for £320, absolute bargain and I can't see anything else comparable for the price.

The most recent one came with Alfine hub (not Nexus), and Shimano hydraulic disc brakes. If you decide to go secondhand beware of bikes described as having that spec, but which are actually earlier models (Nexus hub + roller brakes) - lots of sellers on ebay seem to just paste in the spec from the Halfords website, or think the roller brakes are actually discs. No doubt the bikes are fine, but don't pay top whack thinking you're getting the latest spec.


----------



## cloggsy (27 Jul 2011)

benb said:


> This could be a good alternative.
> http://www.discountc...roducts_id=9227



I wonder why the 22" frame costs £30 more?


----------



## Doodzy (5 Dec 2011)

Hi, i'm actually looking to buy a subway 8 off ebay at the moment, is it worth around £120 second hand and would i need to service it when i buy it? Also, is there a difference between the alfine + drum brakes Vs shimano + disc? If so, how can you tell the difference from a picture? lol
Sorry for the load of questions, just desperate for a reliable bike to get to uni!


----------



## gaz (5 Dec 2011)

The disc brake version will have a big disc near the hubs of the wheels, the drum brake version will not but will have bigger looking hubs.

This = a disc brake


----------



## Doodzy (6 Dec 2011)

Thanks Gaz...and i just realised you're the guy from Silly Cyclists! I watch your videos as a pass time lol! Really fun to watch. Also, can't wait to grab a new bike of eBay!


----------



## stoofer34 (6 Dec 2011)

http://www.discountcyclesdirect.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=9227

I've got one,its fine for the price £299 I thought it was a Subway 8 re-badged?

S


----------

